# Lanacane Anti Chafing Gel



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Maz,

Just wondered if you can advise whether lanacane gel is safe to use in pregnancy?  I have a sore patch on my upper thigh which gets more sore when clothes brush against it.  It been bothering me for the last few days and I dont want to cover it up with a plaster as I think it needs to be kept open to heal up.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Ells


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi ells,
Wow 24 weeks already  Hope all going well   

Can't find any info about Lanacane in pregnancy. I suspect it would be fine but you might want to try plain petroleum jelly first to see if that helps  hope the leg heals soon (if it hasn't already)

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Maz, it has healed up a bit but not 100% but loads better thank you.  Yes all okay so far.  Cant believe how quick it is going!

Ells
Ells


----------

